# Freenas / Fragen bzgl. TS3 + Ram Verbrauch



## shadie (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider noch kein Linux bzw. Freebsd crack und daher hapert es bei mir und einer Freenas Zusammenstellung grad schon an kleinen Problemen.

Ich nutze einen 9650SE-8PLML, an diesem hängen 4 3TB HDD´s von WD im RAID 5.
Wenn ich den Controller mit Windows nutze wird ein Programm (3DMS + CLI Weboberfläche mitgeliefert).

Darüber kann ich dann den Read(Writecache abschalten, so komtm der Controller statt mit 5MB/S auf ca. 160MB/S.
Eine BBU ist angeschlossen und funktioniert auch.

Wenn ich jetzt Freenas teste, habe ich ehrlichgesagt keinen Plan, wie ich 3DMS + CLI installieren kann um in der Weboberfläche den READ/WRITE Cache abzuschalten.

Über das ControllerBios kann ich Ihn nicht deaktivieren, er taucht dort nicht als Funktion auf.

ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe von ein par Freenas Experten, für euch ist das sicherlich ein leichtes diese Programme zu installieren.
Sie werden unter Software hier:
Find Support by Product Results

Sogar für Linux und Freebsd angeboten, aber wie installiere ich Sie?


Freenas ist einfach nur genial, ich weiß auch wie der ganze Rest funkioniert, ich bekomme das nur mit dem Controller nicht hin und wenn ich den Cache nicht deaktiviere, liegt die Leistung bei nur 5MB/S, das ist für ein GB Netzwerk natürlich etwas bescheiden......



HIIILLLFEEEE 


*EDIT: Überschrift hoffentlich geändert, Probleme gelöst, nun Fragen zu Freenas

*


shadie schrieb:


> Sooo ich habe mich nun nach meinem Urlaub noch mal in Ruhe rangesetzt.
> 
> Es werkelt nun ein G3258 + 8GB DDR3 Ram + MSI ECO B85 MB unter der Haube.
> Den Raidcontroller habe ich verkauft.
> ...


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Nett, ein (halber) Leidensgenosse.

Halber nur, weil ich keine BBU habe und ohne BBU deaktiviert der Controller den Cache von alleine. (glaub ich zumindest)

Desweiteren würd ich mich fragen, ob das Hardware-RAID sinnvoller ist als das RAID durch ZFS (in FreeNAS) ZFS beherrscht Komprimierung und im Wiederherstellungsfall werden nur die gefüllten Sektoren widerhergestellt, was Zeit spart.

Falls du dich für FreeNAS und ZFS-RAID entscheiden solltest, kannst du allerdings mal testen, wie sich dein Controller unter FreeNAS verhält. Meiner legt nach Schieben mehreren GB Daten eine kurze Pause ein. Ich vermute, das liegt wohl daran, dass sich der Controller und FreeNAS nicht besonders gern haben.

Mangels Alternativen konnte ich zumindest noch nicht das Gegenteil herausfinden.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Nett, ein (halber) Leidensgenosse.
> 
> Halber nur, weil ich keine BBU habe und ohne BBU deaktiviert der Controller den Cache von alleine. (glaub ich zumindest)
> 
> ...



Ich habe eben in der Mittagspause mal meine Gedanken frei gemacht und "*gedacht" * (das kommt selten vor )

Ich habe mal folgendes gemacht.

Firmwareupdate drauf gezogen (war ja grad noch Windows installiert).
Dann Freenas aufn USB Stick, die Windows HDD abgestöpselt und freenas auf einen anderen Stick installiert.

Sooo dann bin ich noch mal ins Bios gegangen.
Dort taucht nun endlich der Writecache auf  und bei mir lässt er sich mit der neuen Firmware aktivieren und deaktivieren, sogar ohne BBU (warum ohne BBU? ich habe festgestellt, dass er mit einfach viel zu heißt wird), da merkt man halt dass solche Controller auf 19" Racks ausgelegt sind und ordentlich Luftdruck brauchen.

Dann habe ich noch einen Noctua darunter gelegt zur Kühlung 

Ich bin in der Pause jetzt aber nicht dazu gekommen, die performance zu testen.
Ich wusste auch nicht mehr ob ich den cache aktivieren oder deaktivieren muss.
Standartmäßig ist er aktiviert, habe ihn daher jetzt mal ausgemacht.

nachher schaue ich dann mal, wie gut die Datenübertragung läuft.


Bzgl. Hardware Raid 5 oder ZFS.
ich bin ein Linux / Freebsd Noob, nutze eigentlich nur die Linux Desktopvarianten.

Ich weiß aber, dass der 9650SE ein bestehendes Raid "ergänzen" kann, sprich will ich die 4 Platten + 1 oder 2 erweitern, geht das :

1. Sau schnell, rebuild dauert vielleicht 2 Stunden
2. gehen hier keine Daten verloren.

Weil ich mich mit Freenas noch etwas ungeschickt anstelle, will ich den Test mit ZFS also momentan nicht wagen.


ich berichte heute Abend mal, wie schnell ich nun das Raid beschreiben kann.


Freenas habe ich übrigens nur gewählt um auch mal von Unterwegs nachzuschauen, ob daheim noch alles läuft, für WIndows gibts ja solche geilen Tools wo man ALLES per Browser machen kann leider nicht.

Das ist bei Freenas einfach nur genial.

MC Server werde ich auch noch installieren und meinen TS3 Server muss ich da auch irgendwie reinbringen.
Sehe es schon kommen, das WE geht fürs Freebsd gebastel wieder drauf


----------



## Rho (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Du willst also FreeNAS ohne ZFS verwenden? Dachte, UFS wird schon seit letztem Jahr von FreeNAS nicht mehr unterstützt.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *



Rho schrieb:


> Du willst also FreeNAS ohne ZFS verwenden? Dachte, UFS wird schon seit letztem Jahr von FreeNAS nicht mehr unterstützt.



Ne ZFS ist ja "automatisch" hinterlegt.
Das wird schon genutzt.
ich will aber das RAID 5 dazu noch bestehen lassen.

macht das überhaupt Sinn?!

Falls nicht muss ich nachher das RADI einfach kurz löschen und eben  in Freenas ein RAIDZ erstellen.

Booaaa so viel noch zum ausprobieren :-O woher die Zeit nehmen?


----------



## Rho (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Von der Kombination Hardware-RAID + ZFS würde ich eher abraten. Dann lieber ein anderes Dateisystem.

ZFS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *



shadie schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber, dass der 9650SE ein bestehendes Raid "ergänzen" kann, sprich will ich die 4 Platten + 1 oder 2 erweitern, geht das :
> 
> 1. Sau schnell, rebuild dauert vielleicht 2 Stunden
> 2. gehen hier keine Daten verloren.



Ich hab zwar unter FreeNAS und ZFS kein Rebuild oder Erweiterung durchgeführt, aber ZFS macht das nur mit beschriebenen Blöcken, daher sollte ZFS deutlich unter 2h liegen, je nach Füllstand der Platten. Eine Erweiterung wird dann ebenso schnell eingebunden sein.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Habe eben noch rausgefunden, dass auch der Read cache abgeschaltet werden muss, das muss für jede HDD einzeln gemacht werden 

Ich binde Sie jetzt einzeln ein, füge Sie zu einem RAID Z mit ZFS zusammen.
mal gespannt was passiert.

Sind je eh keine Daten drauf

EDIT:

So Leute einen kleinen Schritt bin ich weiter.

Auf das RAIDZ Schreiben tut er mit genau der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie mit RAID5 vom COntroller
5 MB/S
Wenn ich jetzt aber vom RAID LESE, dann schaffe ich ca. 50-60mb´s das kann aber auch an der Datei liegen die ich kopiere zum Test, bei Windows schwankte das auch stark.

Ich weiß echt nicht wo das Problem ist.
5MB Schreiben ist leider ein Witz.
ich hoffe ich finde das Problem noch ansonsten ist Freenas für mich un den Controller unbrauchbar.....


Hast du von dem Controller eventuell noch Treiber installiert?
Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Rho (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Wie viel RAM hat dein Server eigentlich?

*Edit:* Frage geklärt. Hab es eben in deiner Signatur gesehen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich den RAID-Controler einfach nicht verwenden, falls du bei FreeNAS bleiben willst. Hat doch ohnehin keinerlei Vorteil, im Gegenteil.


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Das MB hat nur 2 SATA Schnittstellen 
Da fehlen mir noch 2 für die 4 Platten  das ist das Problem, außerdem will ich bald auf 8 Platten aufrüsten....


----------



## Rho (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Oder vielleicht einfach mal einen anderen Storage-Controler versuchen. Falls sich der aktuelle Zustand mit anderen Mitteln nicht verbessern lässt, wäre es das auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Hast du einen Vorschlag?

Die Controller kosten ja nicht grad wenig (180 €), da welche zu "probieren" ist bei den Preisen ganz und gar nicht mein Ding.

EDIT:

ich bin mir nun zu 100% sicher, dass der Raidcontroller nicht mit Freenas harmoniert.
Egal ob ich read und write Cache aktiviere oder deaktiviere, es sind konstant 5MB´s wenn ich drauf kopiere.

Ziehe ich mir dann Daten runter, sind es 20MB/S.
Das ist einfach viel zu wenig.

Echt Schade.

Unter Windows macht der Controller aktuell noch eine gute Figur mit 200MB/S schreiben (nicht übers netzwerk, sollte klar sein).


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Sooo nur zur Info:

Ich habe mir jetzt folgenden Controller bestellt.
Assmann DS-30104-1 Digitus PCI-Express Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Laut verschiedenen Freenas Usern funzt der einwandfrei udn verbraucht dabei noch wesentlich weniger Strom als der 9650SE (9650SE ca. 15W dauerhaft), der andere nur 3-4W.

Er sollte morgen ankommen (wenn die Abholstation in meinem Ort nicht wieder kaputt ist),
dann werde ich mal wieder den Freenas USB Stick reinstecken udn den neuen "Controller" prüfen.

Echt seltsam dass ein richtiger Raidcontroller der damals neu um die 500 e gekostet hat so abstinkt in Sachen Kompatibilität zu Freenas wie dieser Billigcontroller mit 4 SATA Ports intern...


----------



## Rho (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr.
Viel Erfolg mit dem Controller. Falls es trotzdem nicht klappt, sollte ja zumindest die Rückgabe kein Problem sein.

Unabhängig  davon, kann ich dir die folgende Präsentation sehr empfehlen:  https://forums.freenas.org/index.ph...ning-vdev-zpool-zil-and-l2arc-for-noobs.7775/


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Irgendwie kann ich deine Problematik nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich hab ja selbst den Controller, nur als 16-Port und ohne BBU. Angeschlossen sind 6x WD Red 3TB in RAID-6 und 2x WD Red 3TB in RAID 1.

Desweiteren habe ich beim Einrichten konsequent sämtliche Caches deaktiviert. (Auch die der Platten)

In meinem Test konnte ich eine 4GB-Datei sowohl schreiben als auch lesen mit rund 80MB/sec auf beide RAID. Limitiert hat wohl eher das Netzwerk mit 650MBit/Sec.

Kurz vor Ende der 4GB trat bei mir der schon beschrieben Fall auf, dass die lese/schreib-Leistung stark droppt.

Denn die 6 Platten waren nur mit 20MB/sec belastet, die aus dem RAID-1 mit je 40MB/sec. (Ob FreeNAS hier das RAID-1 lesend wie ein RAID-0 behandelt?)


----------



## shadie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich deine Problematik nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich hab ja selbst den Controller, nur als 16-Port und ohne BBU. Angeschlossen sind 6x WD Red 3TB in RAID-6 und 2x WD Red 3TB in RAID 1.
> 
> Desweiteren habe ich beim Einrichten konsequent sämtliche Caches deaktiviert. (Auch die der Platten)
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich habe es einmal probiert mit.
Read / Write caches aktiviert / einmal deaktiviert / einmal readcache aktiviert den anderen deaktiviert und umgekehrt.
Also alle möglichen Szenarien durchgespielt.

Mir kommt es so vor als würde Freenas der Treiber für diesen Controller fehlen.

Es startet beim kopieren auf das Nas mit 8mb/s, fängt sich dann aber bei konstanten 5Mb/s, in englisch sprachigen Foren habe ich bei vielen genau das gleiche Problem gelesen.

Ich habe auch alle platten mal einzeln eingebunden und ein SW RaidZ erstellt in Freenas, bringt auch nix.

Morgen kommt der Controller von Amazon, dann teste ich den mal.
testhalber habe ich vorhin mal eine 1TB SSHD an das MB gehängt und freigegeben.
Siehe da, Schreibwerte von 85-90MB/S, sobald man auf die Platten am Controller schreibt: 5MB/S.

Hast du extra noch einen Treiber installiert oder lief es einfachß
Welche Freenas Version nutzt du denn?
9.3?


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Ich habe 9.2.1.6 genutzt. Und ja, ich hab es einfach installiert, im Controller alle Platten einzeln durchgeschliffen und lief auf Anhieb. 
Treiber nachinstallieren, so what 

Ich bin eigentlich ein völliger OS-Noob, wenn es abseits von Windoof zugeht.

Evtl spinnt ja deine aktuelle Firmware etwas rum. Was ich für welche drauf hab, kann ich nicht sagen, der Controller wurde aber vom Vorbesitzer noch für 4k-Platten klar gemacht.


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Hmm es wird noch lustiger.
Nun ist egal auf welchem Laufwerk nur noch max speed schreibend 5mb/s, ich werde mir mal die ANleitung genauer ansehen.
Ich habe aber eigentlich alles genau so gemacht wie in den ganzen Youtubevideos.
Ich verstehe es nicht, er steckt bei 5MB/s fest, egal ob ich den ionboard lan verwende oder die Intel NIC

Ich bindie die Platte einzeln ein, erstelle eine WIndowsfreigabe.
Erstelle einen Nutzer.
ich kann drauf zugreifen aber übers netzwerk erreichts nur 5bm/s, bin ich zu dumm für Freenas?


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Es klingt wirklich alles sehr merkwürdig. Ich selbst hab ja auch nur eine Realtek-Karte am Athlon5350 und leistungstechnisch sollte der ja nicht so weit weg sein von deiner CPU.

Andere Idee wär noch, wenn du den Controller in irgend einen anderen PC steckst und es dort nochmal probierst. Nicht, dass er sich nicht wirklich mit dem Unterbau unter FreeNAS wohlfühlt.


----------



## Rho (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme / HILFE!!! *

Das ist schon sehr seltsam. Welche Schreib-/Leserate erreichst du denn lokal auf dem NAS?


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Ich kann auf genau dem gleichen PC windows 7 installieren.
Dort erreicht er locker 200MB/S bzw 100 übers netzwerk.
kaum ist freenas installiert, 5MB/S.

Es ist ja mittlerweile selbst übers onboard so.
2 Netzwerkkarten sind auch drinnen, beide habe ich getestet.

Ich hole nachher mal den Controller aus der Paketstation, eventuell gehts damit besser.
Freenas setze ich mal neu auf, vielleicht hakte es da irgendwo.

Die Anleitung lese ich mir heute mal genau durch, irgendwo mache ich einen fehler, 2 Controller die nur mit konstant 5mb/s laufen glaube ich persönlich nicht, der fehler muss irgendwo von mir gesetzt sein


----------



## Rho (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Die Frage ist ja, ob unter FreeNAS die HDDs + Controller die Perfomance ausbremsen oder es doch eher an den NICs liegt.


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Wie teste ich das am besten?


----------



## Rho (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Die einfachste Methode wäre der Button _Performance Test_ unter _System _-> _Advanced_. Allerdings wird das Ergebnis hier unter Umständen  höher ausfallen als das was die HDDs wirklich leisten könne, da ZFS intensiv Caching nutzt. Aber es wäre zumindest ein erster Anhaltspunkt. Falls die Werte hier schon so bescheiden ausfallen wie bisher, könnte man das Problem schon mal eingrenzen und das NIC als Ursache ausschließen.

Der Test dauert übrigens ca. 20 Minuten. Der Fortschrittsbalken bleibt während der ganzen Zeit über bei 0%, also nicht wundern oder vorzeitig abbrechen. Wenn der Test abgeschlossen ist, öffnet sich der normale Datei-Speichern-Dialog des Browsers und man kann das Ergebnis auf seinem PC speichern.

Mal zum Vergleich, das kam bei mir als Ergebnis:

```
Iozone: Performance Test of File I/O
            Version $Revision: 3.420 $
        Compiled for 64 bit mode.
        Build: freebsd 

    Contributors:William Norcott, Don Capps, Isom Crawford, Kirby Collins
                 Al Slater, Scott Rhine, Mike Wisner, Ken Goss
                 Steve Landherr, Brad Smith, Mark Kelly, Dr. Alain CYR,
                 Randy Dunlap, Mark Montague, Dan Million, Gavin Brebner,
                 Jean-Marc Zucconi, Jeff Blomberg, Benny Halevy, Dave Boone,
                 Erik Habbinga, Kris Strecker, Walter Wong, Joshua Root,
                 Fabrice Bacchella, Zhenghua Xue, Qin Li, Darren Sawyer,
                 Vangel Bojaxhi, Ben England, Vikentsi Lapa.

    Run began: Sat May 30 19:27:43 2015

    Record Size 128 KB
    File size set to 41943040 KB
    Command line used: /usr/local/bin/iozone -r 128 -s 41943040k -i 0 -i 1
    Output is in Kbytes/sec
    Time Resolution = 0.000001 seconds.
    Processor cache size set to 1024 Kbytes.
    Processor cache line size set to 32 bytes.
    File stride size set to 17 * record size.
                                                            random  random    bkwd   record   stride                                   
              KB  reclen   write rewrite    read    reread    read   write    read  rewrite     read   fwrite frewrite   fread  freread
        41943040     128  289749  277701   185308   154901                                                                          

iozone test complete.
```

Die reine Netzwerkverbindung kannst du übrigens relativ einfach mit _iperf_ testen. Dazu in FreeNAS eine Shell öffnen und iperf -s eingeben. Dann auf deinem PC iperf als Client starten. xjperf bietet sich dafür an. Dort musst du nur noch die IP-Adresse des NAS eingeben und eventuell die Einheit für die Ausgabe der gemessenen Bandbreite anpassen. Nach einem Klick auf _Run IPerf!_ wird mit den Standardeinstellungen 10 Sekunden lang gemessen und jede Sekunde eine Statusausgabe gemacht.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Rho schrieb:


> Die einfachste Methode wäre der Button _Performance Test_ unter _System _-> _Advanced_.



Welche Version hast du denn? Denn bei mir (9.2.1.6) gibt es diesen Knopf nicht, oder muss der erst freigeschaltet werden?

Habe auch den Shell-Eintrag versucht, der in deinem Ergebis steht 


> /usr/local/bin/iozone -r 128 -s 41943040k -i 0 -i 1


doch er meldet mir, dass er "iozone.tmp" nicht öffnen kann.


----------



## Rho (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Ich habe _9.3-STABLE_ inklusive der letzten Updates.

Der Button kam tatsächlich erst vor kurzem hinzu. Ich kann aber leider nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ab welcher Version er verfügbar ist. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist er ab _9.2.1.7_ sichtbar.

Von welchem Verzeichnis aus hast du den Befehl aufgerufen? Standardmäßig wird die Shell  unter _/root_ geöffnet. Entweder du wechselst dann in das Verzeichnis deines Datasets oder du gibst den Pfad für die temporäre Datei beim Aufruf von _iozone _über den Parameter _-f_ an. Dieser Artikel ist zu dem Thema auch ganz hilfreich: How To Measure Linux Filesystem I/O Performance With iozone


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Na dann hab ich die letzte Version ohne dessen erwischt. 

Da ich mich abseits von Windoof kaum auskenne, wüsste ich nichtmal, wie ich das Verzeichnis wechsel, hab auf die schnelle keinen Befehl gefunden gehabt.


----------



## Rho (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Geht genau so wie unter Windows mit _cd_. Also z.B.

```
cd /mnt/main_volume
```
Oder du gibst eben den Pfad zur Temp-Datei als Parameter an:

```
/usr/local/bin/iozone -r 128 -s 41943040k -i 0 -i 1 -f /mnt/main_volume/iozone.tmp
```


----------



## Rho (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Schon irgendeinen Fortschritt erzielt?


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Leider nein..

Da ich:

a. keine nerven mehr nach zig Freenas Installationen und suchen im Internet hatte
b. unter Windows der Stromverbrauch um 15 Watt sinkt (obwohl in freenas der Spindown der HDD´s aktiviert war
c. ich noch einen Tekkit Lite server hosten wollte....

Bin ich wieder bei meinem alten WHS2011 mit 8GB Ram Grenze gelandet.
Das ist so jetzt auch in Ordnung....dort läuft der Controller nun seit 2 Wochen ohne Abstürze oder Leistungseinbrüche.


----------



## Rho (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



shadie schrieb:


> keine nerven mehr nach zig Freenas Installationen


Wozu mehr als einmal "installiert"? Mal abgesehen von der Konfiguration ist doch ohnehin jede Installation gleich.



shadie schrieb:


> unter Windows der Stromverbrauch um 15 Watt sinkt (obwohl in freenas der Spindown der HDD´s aktiviert war


War der _Power Saving Daemon_ auch aktiviert?



shadie schrieb:


> ich noch einen Tekkit Lite server hosten wollte


Gibt sogar ein Minecraft-Server-Plugin für FreeNAS. Ich kann allerdings nicht beurteilen inwiefern sich das von der von dir gewählten Lösung unterscheidet.



shadie schrieb:


> Bin ich wieder bei meinem alten WHS2011 mit 8GB Ram Grenze gelandet. [...] ohne Abstürze oder Leistungseinbrüche.


Welche Schreib-/Leserate hast du denn nun?


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Rho schrieb:


> Wozu mehr als einmal "installiert"? Mal abgesehen von der Konfiguration ist doch ohnehin jede Installation gleich.
> 
> 
> War der _Power Saving Daemon_ auch aktiviert?
> ...



Mehrere Installationen wegen verschiedenen Versionen die ich getestet habe

Ja war er....habe ich mir alles im Internet erlesen um den Stromverbrauch zu drücken.

Minecraft ja aber kein Tekkit.
Vanilla ist dann doch etwas zu lame.

Übers Netzwerk ca. 80MB/S
Intern aufm Server habe ich es nicht getestet, mir kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Performance über das Netzwerk an.


----------



## Rho (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



shadie schrieb:


> Ja war er....habe ich mir alles im Internet erlesen um den Stromverbrauch zu drücken.


Was braucht der Server denn jetzt unter Windows so in etwa?



shadie schrieb:


> Übers Netzwerk ca. 80MB/S


Immerhin ganz brauchbar.

Hast du vor dem Wechsel zu Windows mal unter FreeNAS die Performance von Netzwerk und HDDs separat getestet?


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Rho schrieb:


> Was braucht der Server denn jetzt unter Windows so in etwa?
> 
> 
> Immerhin ganz brauchbar.
> ...



Mit Windows aktuell: Festplatten komplett im Idle: 38W
Mit Freenas: Festplatten im idle + Stromfsparmodus aktiviert: schwankend zwischen 53-55W

Ehrlich gesagt war es mir irgendwann zu blöd, ich habe es daher nicht mehr getestet wie es intern performt.
Da es an der intel nic nicht liegen kann (wird offiziell supportet von Freenas), denke ich es wird intern nicht viel anders gewesen sein.

Ich hatte einfach keine zeit mehr dafür, bin aktuell im Umzugs/renovierungsstress.
Da muss der PC kram jetzt mal hinten dran stehen und der Homeserver einfach nur funktionieren.

Das tut er jetzt mit Windows auch ganz gut.

WOL läuft auch, Server kann mittels einem click am Client hoch und runtergefahren werden.
Das ganze auch übers Internet.

Bin somit aktuell auch zufrieden, die 8GB RAM Grenze fuchst mich jedoch schon ein wenig.
VM´s kann ich nicht mehr drauf installieren, dafür reicht der Platz dann nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Jimini (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Mal eine Frage etwas abseits der eigentlichen Problematik - was spricht eigentlich gegen Linux und Software-RAID? 80MB/s sind bei einem dedizierten Controller schon etwas bitter, auf den Wert komme ich mit meinem verschlüsselten Software-RAID5 und einem Celeron G1610.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

hast was überlesen.

80MB/S übers Netzwerk.
Das ist vollkommen normal, da limitiert nur das GB netzwerk..

Intern aufm Server habe ich keine Performancetests gemacht.

Bzgl. Linux, alles schön und gut, das problem an der Sache ist, ich muss mich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einlesen da ich noch nicht so firm darin bin.
Linux nutze ich aktuell nur auf meinem laptop, damit komme ich zurecht.

Was mich an Linux auch ein wenig stört, trotz stromsparmodis und dem einen Tool (mir ist aktuell der name entfallen) womit ich wirklich jeden kleinen hebel bzgl. Stromsparen ändern kann, verbraucht Linux ein wenig mehr als Windows im Idle.
ich weiß aber nicht, woher das kommt.
bei meinem laptop kompensiere ich das aktuell mit einem, wie nenne ich das am besten? Batterieständer? welcher einfach unter das Elitebook geklemmt wird.

Mir fehlt aktuell einfach die zeit.

Wenn ich den Umzug hinter mir habe werde ich mir das ganze noch mal genauer anschauen.
Aktuell ist für das lernen mit Linux umzugehen einfach keine Zeit vorhanden.


Und jaaa ich hatte auch schon einen Ubuntuserver am laufen mit Minecraftserver SW Raid5 und Sambafreigabe.
Läuft stabil, verbraucht aber auch 10W mehr.


Das ist in einem Privatenhaushalt udn einem server der häufig auch mal 24/7H läuft bares Geld.


----------



## Jimini (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



shadie schrieb:


> hast was überlesen.
> 80MB/S übers Netzwerk.
> Das ist vollkommen normal, da limitiert nur das GB netzwerk..


Das wundert mich trotzdem - aber um dazu wirklich haltbare Aussagen treffen zu können, müsste man das Ding mal ordentlich durchbenchen, was ziemlich viel Zeit frisst. Von daher kann ich gut nachvollziehen, wenn du aktuell zufrieden bist, dass das System erstmal läuft.


> Bzgl. Linux, alles schön und gut, das problem an der Sache ist, ich muss mich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einlesen da ich noch nicht so firm darin bin.


Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Zunächst mal kostet es Zeit, sich umzugewöhnen.

Bzgl. Strom-Mehrverbrauch unter Linux: das habe ich selber noch nicht getestet oder beobachtet. Eventuell wird die CPU anders schlafen geschickt als unter Windows. Weil _eigentlich_ ist Linux ja deutlich ressourcenfreundlicher - erst recht, wenn eine grafische Oberfläche fehlt. 

Ich wollte dichg jetzt aber auch nicht zum Umstieg nötigen, es hat mich nur interessiert 

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Jimini schrieb:


> Das wundert mich trotzdem - aber um dazu wirklich haltbare Aussagen treffen zu können, müsste man das Ding mal ordentlich durchbenchen, was ziemlich viel Zeit frisst. Von daher kann ich gut nachvollziehen, wenn du aktuell zufrieden bist, dass das System erstmal läuft.
> 
> Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Zunächst mal kostet es Zeit, sich umzugewöhnen.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich?
Zu Linux lasse ich mich jederzeit gerne nötigen!

Wie gesagt aktuell liegts aber einfach nur an der Zeit.
Wäre der Umzug momentan nicht, müsste ich nicht so viel renovieren in der neuen Wohnung,
würde der garten nicht ständig rufen und müsste ich nicht täglich 10 Stunden schaffen, könnte ich mich auch mal mit Linux befassen 

Eine Runde Mitleid? 

Für ein System das 24/7 läuft ist es gar keine Frage, dass ein Linux wesentlich stabiler läuft als Windows.
Das weiß wohl jeder.

kennt man sich damit aber nicht aus und muss selbst nachschauen, wie man ein RAID5 per Software erstellt, oder wie man den Tekkit Lite server zum Laufen bekommt,
muss man für den Übergang halt wieder Windows benutzen.

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat...ehhhhh Linux 


Wegen der Datenübertragung.
Über GB LAN können doch eigentlich nicht mehr als ca. 90MB die Sekunde übertragen werden, oder liege ich da aktuell vollkommen daneben?
So war zumindest mein letzter Stand.


----------



## Jimini (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



shadie schrieb:


> kennt man sich damit aber nicht aus und muss selbst nachschauen, wie man ein RAID5 per Software erstellt


Das ist letztendlich kein Hexenwerk. mdadm ist sehr gut dokumentiert und IMHO einfach zu bedienen. Ein RAID5 erstellt man beispielsweise mit

```
mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
```
Beziehungsweise muss man nichtmal von Hand daran rumfummeln, sofern man einen Installer nutzt.


> Über GB LAN können doch eigentlich nicht mehr als ca. 90MB die Sekunde übertragen werden


Das wäre mir absolut neu. 1 Gigabit entspricht ja 125 Megabyte.  Und auch mit Onboard-Devices und einer halbwegs tauglichen CPU kommt man schon durchaus auf über 100MB/s.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Jimini schrieb:


> Das ist letztendlich kein Hexenwerk. mdadm ist sehr gut dokumentiert und IMHO einfach zu bedienen. Ein RAID5 erstellt man beispielsweise mit
> 
> ```
> mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
> ...



Mdadm habe ich bei meinem laptop auch genutzt.
Das bringt ordentlich was, das stimmt.

Bei einem normalen PC habe ichs noch nicht probiert.
ist wie gesagt für den Winter dann mal ein Projekt dass ich angehe.
Da habe ich dann mehr Zeit dafür.

Aktuell fehlt die Zeit einfach.

Gerne berichte ich dann mal, wenn die Lage sich wieder etwas entspannt hat 

Habe momentan ja noch die Baustelle meines gamer PC´s und den 2 X5650 
Das hat auch wieder ordentlich Zeit gefressen


----------



## Rho (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



shadie schrieb:


> 80MB/S übers Netzwerk.
> Das ist vollkommen normal, da limitiert nur das GB netzwerk..


Das mag noch akzeptabel sein, aber normal ist das nicht.



Jimini schrieb:


> 1 Gigabit entspricht ja 125 Megabyte.  Und auch mit Onboard-Devices und einer halbwegs tauglichen CPU kommt man schon durchaus auf über 100MB/s.



Nettodatendurchsatz per Gigabit-Ethernet beträgt ca. 117,5 MB/s. Selbst mit meinem Onboard-NIC kann ich per CIFS problemlos mit 113 MB/s vom NAS lesen. Das NAS selbst ist ein N54L und strotzt nicht gerade vor Rechenleistung. Gerade bei der Verwendung von Samba, da nicht multithreaded .


----------



## Jimini (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Rho schrieb:


> Selbst mit meinem Onboard-NIC kann ich per CIFS problemlos mit 113 MB/s vom NAS lesen.


Man mag sich gar nicht ausmalen, was da mit NFS rauszuholen wäre 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rho (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Maximal ca. 4 MB mehr pro Sekunde. Auf die 3,5% mehr Leistung verzichte ich gerne, wenn ich dafür bequem mit jedem Gerät im LAN auf meine Daten zugreifen kann.


----------



## shadie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Bei mir kann es auch an den verwendeten Kabeln liegen.
ich habe solche Flachband Catleitungen versteckt in der Sockelleiste verlegt.
Die sind nicht so pralle.

In der neuen Bude gibts dann ein Büro, da steht der Server dann direkt neben meinem PC.

Nur der HTPC wird dann per DLAN angeschlossen, das macht dann aber nix.
Denke mal da wird die Übertragung zwischen PC und Server auch flotter.

und wie gesagt.

Wenn wieder mehr Zeit vorhanden ist, werde ich mich intensiver mit linux befassen.
Aktuell wird das nix


----------



## shadie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Ich habe noch einen Hebel gefunden 

Nun sinds 115 MB/S im Durchschnitt
Läuft


----------



## Jimini (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Na, das ist ja ein ordentlicher Boost. Woran lag's?

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



Jimini schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja ein ordentlicher Boost. Woran lag's?
> 
> MfG Jimini



da in letzter Zeit nur 1 Sache ausgetauscht wurde, das ganze Spielesystem von 1155 auf 1366, lag es denke ich mal an der Lankarte des Z77 extreme 6 .
Seitdem das dualcpu system drinnen ist, konstant 115mb


----------



## shadie (10. August 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*

Sooo ich habe mich nun nach meinem Urlaub noch mal in Ruhe rangesetzt.

Es werkelt nun ein G3258 + 8GB DDR3 Ram + MSI ECO B85 MB unter der Haube.
Den Raidcontroller habe ich verkauft.

Freenas läuft mittlerweile auch bestens, ich vermute einen Fehler in der Imagedatei, eventuell war die beschädigt.
Habe nun über das netzwerk ca. 120MB´s Übertragungsrate und das konstant!

Unter WHS2011 hatte ich immer mal wieder Slowdowns auf 40-60MB, mit Freenas läuft es konstant auf 120.


Habe aber mal eine Frage zu Freenas.

Ist es normal dass durch ZFS nun echt von den 8GB Ram volle 6GB gefressen werden?

Lasse ich es normal laufen sind nur ca. 2GB Ram frei
Wenn ich jetzt noch Mineos + 1 Minecraftserver laufen lasse, sind nur noch ca. 500MB frei 


Zudem hat eventuell jemand eine verständliche Anleitung, wie man einen TS3 Server installiert unter Freenas?
Bei der bekanntesten Anleitung unter Google sehe ich nur Fragezeichen :-O


----------



## Jimini (10. August 2015)

*AW: Freenas / 3Ware 9650SE / Probleme*



shadie schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass durch ZFS nun echt von den 8GB Ram volle 6GB gefressen werden?


Das hängt meines Wissens von den aktivierten Features ab. ZFS frisst aber nunmal extrem viel RAM.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (11. August 2015)

OK ZFS will ich nicht missen, habe mal 16GB Ram bestellt 

Hast du eventuell auch eine Lösung wegen dem TS3 Server?
Ich verstehe diese Anleitung hier echt Null

https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/how-to-install-teamspeak-3-server-jail.16900/

Mit Linux kenne ich mich minimal aus, Freenas basiert aber nicht auf Linux, daher stehe ich da wieder bei Null


----------



## Jimini (11. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell auch eine Lösung wegen dem TS3 Server?


Da muss ich passen - mit BSD habe ich mich bislang kaum beschäftigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (11. August 2015)

hmmm schade, kennt sich denn eventuell noch jemand mit Freenas aus und kann mir die Anleitung erklären?

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage.

Ich habe meine Festplatten zu einem RaidZ zusammengefasst.
Da wahrscheinlich ab 2016 der Platz eng werden wird, würde ich 2016 gerne 2-3 3TB Platten nachschieben.

Kann ich ein RAIDZ überhaupt erweitern?

In Threads zu Freenas 8*** habe ich gelesen, es geht nicht, bzw. man kann nur nach und nach die Platten austauschen und größere einsetzen, wodurch das Volume automatisch größer wird.

Das ist für mich aber keine Option, die einzigen Platten die nennswert größer sind wären 8TB Platten, die kosten dann mal je Stück 250 € / wären bei 4 Platten einfach mal 1000 € und so viel Platz (wir sprechen dann über 24TB nutzbare kapazität) brauche ich noch gar nicht 

Weiß darüber eventuell jemand etwas ob man das Raidz ohne Datenverlust erweitern kann?

Installiert ist Freenas 9.3***


----------



## Namaker (11. August 2015)

Die Deduplikation bei ZFS braucht sehr viel RAM, je nach Art der Daten kann man erwägen, diese abzuschalten.
ZFS wurde hauptsächlich für Datenzenter entwickelt, dessen Speicherkapazität sich idR nicht ändert, ein vorhandenes Array mit einzelnen Platten zu erweitern funktioniert soweit ich weiß nicht.
Muss  es Teamspeak sein? Mumble ist freie Software, hat eine geringere  Latenz, benötigt weniger Ressourcen und ist vor allem freie Software  Mumble und der Server, Murmur, sind in Ports vorhanden, siehe auch hier.


----------



## shadie (11. August 2015)

Namaker schrieb:


> Die Deduplikation bei ZFS braucht sehr viel RAM, je nach Art der Daten kann man erwägen, diese abzuschalten.
> ZFS wurde hauptsächlich für Datenzenter entwickelt, dessen Speicherkapazität sich idR nicht ändert, ein vorhandenes Array mit einzelnen Platten zu erweitern funktioniert soweit ich weiß nicht.
> Muss  es Teamspeak sein? Mumble ist freie Software, hat eine geringere  Latenz, benötigt weniger Ressourcen und ist vor allem freie Software  Mumble und der Server, Murmur, sind in Ports vorhanden, siehe auch hier.



hmmmm wäre das ganze denn mit einem RAID 5 möglich unter Freenas?
Das Erweitern eines Array´s wäre für mich doch schon recht wichtig.
Ich  will es mir aktuell ehrlich gesagt nicht leisten 10 3TB Platten zusätzlich zu kaufen nur um die nächsten par Jahre ruhe zu haben.

Ich bearbeite Hobbymäsig Videos, mache Tonaufnahmen und meine ganzen Clientsicherungen mit dem PC.
Das wird alles immer mehr, abschätzen wie viel TB ich daher die nächsten Jahre brauche ist so gut wie unmöglich....

Wegen Mumble, kenne ich, nutze ich auch und finde es gut.
Das Problem ist, wir spielen meistens zu 2. oder zu 3. da ist es kein Problem.
Es passiert aber auch mal, dass wesentlich mehr Spieler dabei sind, die dann alle auf Mumble zu heben wird schwierig.

Weiß nicht wie etabliert das programm bei den meisten ist.

TS3 wäre für die Jungs halt "einfacher", nur für mich halt nicht


----------



## shadie (18. August 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem.

Das nas läuft mittlerweile einwandfrei, verbaut wurde nun ein Asrock MB mit C2550 (verbaut wurde es hauptsächlich wegen dem geringen Verbrauch + IPMI)

Mir fällt jedoch mittlerweile auf, dass mein RAIDZ *ständig *Daten schreibt.
Zwar nicht viel, es ist aber ständig in Verwendung, auch wenn kein anderer PC an ist.
Das bewirkt, dass die Festplatten nicht in den Standby gehen, obwohl er für jede HDD aktiviert wurde.

Ich habe dazu mal 2 Bilder angehängt 
RaidZ mit 4 HDD´s
Raid1 mit 2 HDD´s

Auf dem Raid1 liegen die ganzen jails (Bis jetzt nur Mineos aktiviert)
Auf dem RaidZ liegen nur meine Daten auf die aktuell nicht zugegriffen wird.

Wie kann ich herausfinden, was aktuell Daten auf mein Raidz schreibt?


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2015)

Wie sieht deine Partitionierung aus, welche Partitionen sind wo gemountet? Wäre es möglich, dass das schlichtweg Logfiles oder temporäre Dateien sind, welche geschrieben werden?

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (18. August 2015)

wie könnte ich die Logfiles denn auf das RAID1 verlagern?
Es stört mich doch schon sehr, dass die 4 HDD´s die ganze Zeit laufen.

Ich habe sogar schon smart deaktiviert um zu testen, obs daran vielleicht liegt.

Eventuell muss ich das System heute einfach noch mal neu aufsetzen.
Das RAIDZ habe ich nachträglich eingebunden, seit dem habe ich auch nur noch 90MB lesend statt vorher 110-120MB (über GB Ethernet).
Glaube das importieren lief nicht so reibungslos.

Werde es heute abend mal testen ob es sich mit einer frischen installation beheben lässt

Zudem habe ich vorgestern das MB gewechselt udn das System nicht aufgesetzt, vielleicht liegts auch daran.


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> wie könnte ich die Logfiles denn auf das RAID1 verlagern?


Du könntest den Ordner mit den Logs auf das RAID1 verschieben und einen symbolischen Link dorthin setzen. Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, wie deine Partitionierung aussieht.


> Zudem habe ich vorgestern das MB gewechselt udn das System nicht aufgesetzt, vielleicht liegts auch daran.


Das sollte eigentlich keine derartigen Auswirkungen haben.

Was mir gerade noch einfiel - unter Linux gibt's das kleine Tool "lsof", womit sich geöffnete Dateien und darauf zugreifende Prozesse anzeigen lassen. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (18. August 2015)

habs rausbekommen.

Falls mal wer das selbe problem haben sollte.

Unter System/System-Dataset / lässt sich der Ort für die System-Datasets ändern.
Das geht auch während dem betrieb.

Habe es jetzt auf das RAID1 geändert und schon geht das RaidZ wieder in den Standby so wie es sein soll 


Werde heute mal schauen was ich für Vorteile mit einer SSD statt 2x 1TB HDD´s habe (Stromverbrauchsmäßig)

1TB nur für Dataset + jails ist etwas viel  da tuts auch ne kleine SSD, hätte für MineOS auch große Vorteile , habe eh noch ne m4 120gb rumliegen


----------

